# Scissor Paws?



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What is the proper way to cut paws? I have really been doing good over the last 6 months of fully grooming Dora myself. The only thing I really miss about her groomer, is the way her paws were round and absolutely adorable. I can never seem to get them to be that perfect in the roundness. Does it just take a steady hand or is there a trick that I am missing?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There is a trick and it's hard to explain in writing. I have to do at least one of my girls tomorrow, so I'll try to do a photo diary for you if I can. (The heat and a few other things are a factor for us.)

I haven't perfected it yet, but a professional handler, who also owns her own grooming shop showed me how to do it. She has the best feet I've seen in the ring!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
I can grab you an ice water!!! Good thing about the midwest, in the country it is well, so all you can get of it!!! This is the area where I think I am the sloppiest. Dora's hair is coming along good and I have been on top of it lately. I just thought before I could ever think of even trying confirmation with a puppy, I better get all the grooming down! Poor Dora has to be the victim! But lets just say she is becoming a total hottie and the Irish Water Spaniel couldn't keep his eyes off her tonight!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda, do you think it's her haircut or the "heat" (pun intended) that's got him interested???ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

HI Amanda!

I just saw your new picture of Dora in the Gallery with the bow in her hair, that was so adorable! When I looked at your YouTube videos, I noticed how beautiful Dora's coat was. I am so impressed that you do all of the trimming yourself!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Lay the dog on it's back. Take your hand and "milk" the hair on the leg down until you are holding it about level with the bottom of the foot. Trim all the hair that sticks out past the level of the bottom of the foot. Good scissors help a lot.

I'm not saying that I can do it, but that's how Pam does it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Otis- the IWS is an awesome dog. He travels to the Irish Festivals. His mom wears an IWS costume too! They are really cool. He has a lot of dock diving trophies oh and over a 100 BOB (often times he is the only dog that shows up!) But he is head over heels over Dora. To the point of he will fight other dogs who try to sniff her. There is about a 50lb difference. Dora will let him just lick her ears but when he tries to get too fresh, she comes running to me!

Kristin- thanks! I have really been trying. I used to be bad though! If there was a matt, I would just use the scissors and cut it out. I have a friend in agility who is a prof groomer and does competitions. She told I was doing good and she grabbed Dora and combed thru her and saw the cut out spots and told Dora her mommy dressed her funny  So then I got motivated. Her hair is definetly getting longer and she is so much better about things. She has gone thru that terrible stage. I also found a trick to letting her sit in her condition for about 10 mins before I rinse it out!

I was spending $80 a month at Wendy'ss (She is a great groomer and prof handler and breeds poodles-anyone ever need a groomer in Columbus or showing in Columbus! mind you she discounted for all the referalls too!) and the husband brought up during my I want a puppy cries, how much would it be for another one at the groomers? So this is to prove I could do it and will!

Amanda (who is taking baby steps!)

Also Dora will look even cooler flying over the jumps in full coat!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> HI Amanda!
> 
> I just saw your new picture of Dora in the Gallery with the bow in her hair, that was so adorable! When I looked at your YouTube videos, I noticed how beautiful Dora's coat was. I am so impressed that you do all of the trimming yourself!:biggrin1:


WOW you do all the grooming yourself!:clap2: Great job! :clap2:
Sally


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tom,
Thanks! That is how I feel, I watched my friend groom Dora and I thought easy enough, I went how and did her feet and it looked like Edward Scissor hands 

Thanks all I have been trying to keep up and everyone around is noticing but I need to get better with the feet!

Amanda


----------

